# Fitness training



## Glycerine0160 (May 30, 2008)

I have been powerlifting for about 6-7 months. I'm nineteen and weight 144lbs It's helped me make a lot of strength gains. 
I also have been taking JKD for about 3-4 months
The usual board I post on for lifting seems to hollow in terms of how I can lift/train toward martial arts.

One consensus I got was that I sticking with deadlifts, bench press, squats (the 3 primary lifts) would be good to keep, but the rest of the routine I should probably mend.

I want to get a punching bag, but I have to see if my apartment will allow me to have one. Obviously this would be ideal for training.


Bottom line is that I'm not trying for any mma or ufc. I just do this for my self, but I like to be in good shape. In some perspective, being in good shape would benefit me when I am a police officer. (yes that is what I am aiming to be within the next upcoming years.)


OT: my friend and I argue a lot over ufc and ma. why exactly is it that the ufc doesn't use jkd mixed in? why don't they intercept punches ect.


----------



## GradualProgression (Jun 6, 2008)

You want to work for strength but minimize size. 

One technique I have read the Bruce Lee used (and I'm currently trying myself) is to start with a weight you can only do 8-10 reps with then keep that same weight until you can qucikly do 12 reps. He did 5-8 sets of this per exrcise to build strength and then using the same weight to tone and draw the muscles back to his skeleton. This works for any weight training.

Cardio is also key! Bruce was a big proponent of jumping rope, he said it was a better cardio workout then jogging at time.

Also work alot on you core (abs,lower back) but avoid situps! and be sure to work your lower back.


To answer your second question is that JKD is not a sport MA. It's a philosphy that transcends physical contact. Unless it is a sport (Muy Thai and others) then most MA's try to first avoid conflict if possible. MA's are trained to have higher self control and only become aggressive when it apears there is no other alternative. Don't run but don't fight if you don't have to. Remeber a MA who is well trained against someone who is not can seriously hurt someone.


----------



## Glycerine0160 (Jun 6, 2008)

GradualProgression said:


> You want to work for strength but minimize size.
> 
> One technique I have read the Bruce Lee used (and I'm currently trying myself) is to start with a weight you can only do 8-10 reps with then keep that same weight until you can qucikly do 12 reps. He did 5-8 sets of this per exrcise to build strength and then using the same weight to tone and draw the muscles back to his skeleton. This works for any weight training.
> 
> ...





Thanks, question on this part.

About a month ago I was with this girl I started seeing, and we were at her friends dorm. As I was leaving, one of these three kids said, "nice chin strap" and another one I believe called me a fag. I walked passed them and said "whatever *****". At the time, I had not realized nor meant for my words to be so provoking. Regardless, three of them got in my face in the stair well. I have only been three months in training, and I havn't sparred (which now thinking about it is kind of making me anxious) and I was ready to fight, but I chose my words carefully to disarm the situation. One of them managed to spit on my arm, but all three of them were really drunk, and I thought about it. If I fought them, one wrong move on my part could cost me. and Once again, my training has not trained me for fighting multiple opponents. (another think im starting to get pissed off about)

so I avoided the fighting, probably came out looking like the ***** and was really pissed off for a while.  

what would you have done in that situation?


----------



## mook jong man (Jun 7, 2008)

Hi there fom australia, for fitness i do heavy weights, kettle bells, pull ups, chin ups, heavy bag, skipping, stationary bike, jump burpees. I used to be a Wing Chun instructor from a traditional school where weight training was frowned upon. I am faster now than i ever was before with better conditioning. I think if you stay away from body building type movements and stick to compound ones it wont hurt you. That school should be getting you to do limited sparring even if only hand sparring by now i think i would go else where. With the other situation if they are only using words i would just let it go but if they make a move i would have to demonstrate what ten years of  Wing Chun look like.  You could also look into some scenario based training where people are swearing at you and you put up a fence ( a passive guard that doesnt look like a martial arts guard). I find this type of training helps control the adrenal dump, you seem to ignore what they are saying and just look at what targets you can attack  and wait for them to come into range. I dont know what you have in your area , but you need to address the mutiple opponent , groundfighting and weapons issues. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Paul-M (Jun 7, 2008)

Glycerine don't worry, you did the right thing. fighting three drunks guys at the top of a stairwell can never be good.....


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 7, 2008)

Martial arts are training both for the body and the spirit - at least they are if trained and practised with due diligence.  

Being able to put your ego aside when danger threatens is one of the key tenets of surviving or defusing such a situation.  I know that that is very hard when you are young and the 'pack' is jostling for position but the sooner a start is made on bringing pride and aggression under your control (rather than the other way round) the better.

By not escalating the situation described, you most certainly did the right thing.  If someone is really spoiling for a fight, then all you can is bring it to a close as quickly as you can with as little damage done as warranted.  But if physical violence can be evaded then it should be.

That's not just good moral advice, it's also emminently practical - all it takes is one punch to turn your lights off forever.  Each blow is a risk, so avoid facing as many of them as you can.


----------



## AJPerry (Jun 15, 2008)

I think Mook Jong Man's advice is excellent.

I used to lift weights to build size but for functional strength for MA fighting stick to compound exercises and explosive body weight exercises.  things like Hindu Squats and kettle bells are awesome for developing core strength and speed/power for shooting takedowns.

As far as JKD goes there are great elements like chain punches to break through a defense with speed but be careful that your stance doesn't leave you open to groin strikes.


----------



## JohnMarkPainter (Jun 15, 2008)

Definitely look into Kettlebells.

Watch this video:  http://irontamer.com/

He is a guest sifu at my Southern Mantis school from time to time.
He is a big guy (270?), still fast and flexible though.

jmp


----------



## Glycerine0160 (Jun 15, 2008)

JohnMarkPainter said:


> Definitely look into Kettlebells.
> 
> Watch this video:  http://irontamer.com/
> 
> ...



ill maybe look into them. maybe when i leave my college and would have to otherwise pay for a gym. but I'm pretty happy with doing the deadlifts, squats, benchpress. I decided I think my routine is fine, although I have to get around to adding plyometrics.


----------



## JohnMarkPainter (Jun 16, 2008)

The beauty of the Kettlebells is that you can buy one for about $50 and wear yourself out for a long time.

As opposed to just pushing weights around, you develop balance and coordination.  It is also a good aerobic workout as well.

At class one day, David had a little 15lb bell.  He Flipped it up in front of him and let go of the handle.  Then he grabbed it in midair(not using the handle).... palming it with the same hand (eagle claw style).  Crazy hand strength.

jmp


----------



## joeygil (Jun 16, 2008)

@Glycerine on the 3 drunk guys.

Sounds to me like you did the right thing.  You kept the danger in check and didn't escalate.  Who care if you don't impress 3 drunks with your skills.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 16, 2008)

You have a lot of great suggestions already and I am not sure I could add much but I do want to address the no JKD in the UFC bit.

No JKD in the UFC, does he know the background of every single fighter and I just noticed that on the side of the fighters page there is an add for the Bruce Lee Foundation

I am betting if you look into the background and training history of all the UFC fighters you would be surprised what you find.


----------

